# Red Colson CHAINGUARD with Black Stripe For Early Postwar Looptail



## tryder (Apr 24, 2019)

Original Paint Color Match Please

Like this bike only a little crusty

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/colson-imperial.149772/


----------



## tryder (Apr 30, 2019)

Red with black please.
Thanks!


----------



## tryder (Sep 12, 2019)

For the Cushioner.


----------



## tryder (Dec 24, 2019)

Christmas Eve bump...


----------



## tryder (Feb 25, 2020)

Need a crusty version of this changuard please





Thanks!


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jul 2, 2020)

Hi there pretty nice Colson imperial bike also the combo colors are nice!!!!


----------



## tryder (Sep 26, 2020)

tryder said:


> Need a crusty version of this changuard please
> 
> View attachment 1145975
> 
> Thanks!



....& a rack...& a...&... this thing is so cool! I'd love to be able to ride it around Long Beach this November...


----------



## tryder (Oct 15, 2020)

Still looking for a red Colson chain-guard with black stripe.
Thanks.


----------



## tryder (Jan 30, 2021)

tryder said:


> Still looking for a red Colson chain-guard with black stripe.
> Thanks.



P.M. Conversation please.


----------



## tryder (Oct 2, 2021)

Could use the correct chromium fenders as well.  Please check previous posted pictures for reference.
Thanks!


----------



## tryder (Feb 23, 2022)

tryder said:


> Could use the correct chromium fenders as well.  Please check previous posted pictures for reference.
> Thanks!



Please send conversation with photos.
Thanks.


----------



## tryder (Apr 27, 2022)

@onecatahula


----------

